# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  kemikalije u jednokratnim pelenama

## seven of nine

Slučajno sam naišla na ovaj kratki članak i zamislila se... nisam si nikada dala truda i bolje se informirala o pelenama, nekako sam uvijek bila fokusirana na sto drugih stvari, tipa dojenje- sada sam se zamislila  :Embarassed: 

za prvo mi je već kasno, ali ako budem imala drugo dijete definitivno prelazim na platnene!

Dakle, žene, jeste znale za ovo? ( ili sam ja totalno neinformirani tudum?  :Sad:   ) :

http://www.drmomma.org/2011/04/chemi...e-diapers.html

----------


## Rivendell

Naravno da da. A tek u ulošcima  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mala-vila

ja jesam, to je bio razlog za platnene, drugi (finacijski, okolina) su ga samo potvrdili
ja imam i platnene uloške  :Wink:

----------


## seven of nine

znači, ja sam neinformirana totalno po tom pitanju! nije ugodna spoznaja, ali opet- bolje ikad nego nikad  :Smile: 
hvala vam na odgovorima!  :Smile:

----------


## Rivendell

Hehe, ja sam to skužila još u srednjoj kad mi je allways pukao na tjelesnom i neka zrnca ispala, ništa mi nije bilo jasno.

----------


## Rivendell

Pelene ako koristim jednokratne koristim one bio razgradive samo s vaticom unutra, češće ih treba mijenjati, ali dobro.

----------


## klara

> za prvo mi je već kasno, ali ako budem imala drugo dijete definitivno prelazim na platnene


 Nije kasno, neka jeftinija varijanta, kao npr obicne tetre bi ti se isplatila  :Wink:

----------


## mala-vila

meni je ovo prejako
http://www.drmomma.org/2008/03/at-le...lthy-baby.html

----------


## S2000

Sve sam to naucila na rodinim radionicama o platnenim pelenama.

Mi smo ih poceli koristiti cim sam postala svjesna kako su platnene bolje (tad je malac imao 7 mj) i jeftinije, i da uopce nisu komplicirane...

Sad cekaju u ormaru dok jednog dana ne budu nasle novu guzu braca ili seke, za koju godinu  :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

da, zato su mi djeca u platnenim pelenama, a ja koristim platnene uloške

----------


## Mojca

I mi smo u platnenima, a kad nekud idemo na put uzimamo http://www.simbex.hr/bambolina-proiz...bo-nature.html.

----------


## klara

> znači, ja sam neinformirana totalno po tom pitanju! nije ugodna spoznaja, ali opet- bolje ikad nego nikad 
> hvala vam na odgovorima!


Seven postajes 100% Roda  :Wink:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

> Pelene ako koristim jednokratne koristim one bio razgradive samo s vaticom unutra, češće ih treba mijenjati, ali dobro.


Koje su to i gdje ih ima za kupiti, cijena? Ove sto je mojca linkala mi se cine preskupe.

----------


## Mojca

Mislim da kod nas drugih u ovoj klasi nema.

----------


## Blekonja

a koja im je cijena Mojca?

----------


## enchi

Skrolaj dolje do web shopa - imaš sve detalje!

----------


## jelena.O

> Hehe, ja sam to skužila još u srednjoj kad mi je allways pukao na tjelesnom i neka zrnca ispala, ništa mi nije bilo jasno.


i kak si onda to daklje rješavala, mislim si za koju godinu i moja klinka bu nekaj morala imati

----------


## Rivendell

Pelene imas u dm-u njihove bio razgradive. Bas vidis da nije plastika jer se brzo raspadnu (ako je samo u njima, ako je ispod robe su super), i unutra je samo vata, nisu klorirane.

Uloske koristim platnene, ali imas i drugih vrsta ulozaka osim allwaysa, ja sam samo kod njih to primjerila.

----------


## Mojca

Kad smo bile na moru nestalo nam je ovih Bamboo, kupila sam DM-ove. Smrde i osjeti se kemija. 

Bamboo jesu skuplje, ali ne toliko da je ta razlika nepremostiva. Dvije kave tjedno manje i eto razlike u cijeni.

----------


## Apsu

> da, zato su mi djeca u platnenim pelenama, a ja koristim platnene uloške


gdje se mogu nabaviti platneni ulošci?

----------


## S2000

Rodin webshop

----------


## S2000

> Sad cekaju u ormaru dok jednog dana ne budu nasle novu guzu braca ili seke, za koju godinu


Haha, da koju godinu! Tocno jednu godinu i nova guza je tu  :Smile:

----------

